# lynx + parameter



## ultrakollega (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

habe versucht folgendes auszuführen, mit dem Textbrowser "lynx":


```
lynx http://subdomain.domain.de/index.php?was=hallo&wohin=nirgends
```

Dann bekomme ich das zurück:


```
[25]+  Stopped       lynx http://subdomain.domain.de/index.php?was=hallo
```

Heißt das nun lynx kann nicht mehr als 1 Parameter ausführen?

Danke!

mfg

Ultra


----------



## RedWing (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

das Problem ist das in deiner URL ein & steht und wenn du diese normal in die Shell
eingibst heißt das für die Shell das du das Programm im Hintergrund starten möchtest.
Das möchtest du aber sicherlich nicht deswegen, solltest du deine URL in "" setzen:


```
lynx "http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%26+startet+den+Prozess+im+Hintergrund&btnG=Google-Suche&meta="
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ultrakollega (25. Januar 2005)

Super, danke und wie kann ich lynx noch sagen das es Session und Cookies annehmen soll, automatisch meine ich ...

Danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Januar 2005)

Für das mit den Keksen hab ich keine Minute bei Google gesucht (auch nur, weil
ich Lynx nicht installiert und somit keine Man page davon habe):
-accept_all_cookies

Siehe hier.


----------



## ultrakollega (26. Januar 2005)

Danke, hab das auch dann in der man page gefunden. Noch eine Frage:

Ich rufe lynx über PHP auf, muss ich lynx dann auch noch irgendwie beenden bzw.
kann ich das von PHP aus ... ?


```
$cmd = "lynx -accept_all_cookies $cmdurl";
exec($cmd); 
// eventuell lynx noch beenden?
```

mfg


----------



## ultrakollega (26. Januar 2005)

... habs auch schon denke ich, mit dem Parameter "-dump" ...

mfg


----------

